# Sheraton Vistana Resort/Villages, Silver Lakes or Vacation Village, Dec 26/27-Jan 2/3



## ChameleonFamily (Dec 13, 2014)

1 or 2 bedroom.

Thanks


----------



## riv1964 (Dec 15, 2014)

There is a one bedroom on Ebay at Vistana Villages. So far no one has bid oni it.


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 15, 2014)

Silver lakes listed on rentals offered... Did you look there?


----------



## ChameleonFamily (Dec 15, 2014)

ronandjoan said:


> Silver lakes listed on rentals offered... Did you look there?



the silver lakes posted for those dates on rentals offered is no longer available


----------



## ChameleonFamily (Dec 21, 2014)

still look, will take one bedroom that sleeps 4 if 2 bedroom not available.


----------

